# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  La pesca ilegal, la suciedad y el descontrol amenazan el futuro del Mar de Aragón

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo enlace de noticia de heraldo.es
http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...amenazado.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Quini

Ahí es donde habría que meter mano pero bien , lamentable , deprimente , me avergüenzo de todo el que se haga llamar "pescador" y sea capaz de contribuir a deteriorar nuestros ríos así , es mas , me avergüenzo de que alguien se haga llamar "pescador" y mire estas imágenes con indiferencia .
Gracias por la foto y por darnos la oportunidad de denunciar estos comportamientos tan egoístas . :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Una auténtica vergüenza, y como siempre nadie se hace responsable.

----------


## jasg555

No puedo abrir la página. Pero es una auténtica vergüenza.

El control y las sanciones a aplicar deberían ser tales que se les quiten las ganas de hacerlo otra vez.  Lamentablemente no es así.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola jasg555

Aquí te dejo el artículo para que puedas leerlos

MEDIO AMBIENTE 
La pesca ilegal, la suciedad y el descontrol amenazan el futuro del Mar de Aragón
I. ARISTU. Zaragoza 10/08/2010 a las 06:00 20Comentarios     
Al embalse de Mequinenza acuden hasta 600.000 pescadores al año y la mayoría cometen irregularidades durante su estancia Medio Ambiente vigila la zona 6 o 7 días al mes y el Seprona cuenta con 4 agentes sin lancha.


Montones de basura en uno de los enclaves en los que suelen instalarse los pescadores..HERALDO

La pesca ilegal, la suciedad acumulada en las orillas y otros problemas derivados de la enorme afluencia de visitantes y de la pasividad de las administraciones amenazan seriamente el futuro del embalse de Mequinenza, uno de los espacios naturales más emblemáticos de la Comunidad. Los municipios, los agentes sociales y las asociaciones deportivas de la zona llevan años denunciando la degeneración que sufre el Mar de Aragón, pero el panorama no hace sino empeorar y los afectados no dudan en calificarlo de "caos", "desidia" y "descontrol total".

Los últimos en alzar la voz han sido los agentes de protección de la naturaleza (APN) del Departamento de Medio Ambiente de la DGA. La asociación que agrupa a estos funcionarios -también conocidos como forestales- se ha sumado a las voces que critican la falta de medios y de personal para tratar de reconducir la situación.

El Mar de Aragón tiene unos 500 kilómetros de orilla y, según los datos de Medio Ambiente, cada año recibe hasta 600.000 visitas de pescadores, de los cuales la gran mayoría son extranjeros. Los APN aseguran que, aunque hay excepciones, "la mayor parte" de esas personas cometen ilegalidades relacionadas tanto con la pesca como con lo que le rodea -acampadas, fogatas, basura...-.

Frente a estos datos, y pese a que la afluencia de pescadores sigue creciendo, el Departamento de Medio Ambiente solo dispone de nueve forestales para vigilar desde Quinto hasta Fayón. Teniendo en cuenta que entre esos dos municipios hay más de 150 kilómetros de río, y que además los APN tienen otras muchas competencias -como la lucha contra los incendios-, los agentes de protección de la naturaleza solo pueden dedicarse a controlar el embalse seis o siete días al mes como máximo.

De la vigilancia del Mar de Aragón también se encarga la Guardia Civil a través del Seprona y del resto de agentes destinados en la zona. No obstante, la patrulla que el Seprona tiene en Caspe solo la forman cuatro guardias, y además carecen de una lancha con la que moverse por el pantano. Por eso suele recibir apoyo tanto de Zaragoza como de Huesca.

Otros cuerpos implicados en el control del Mar de Aragón son la Policía Local de Caspe y la guardería fluvial de la CHE, pero su margen de maniobra es limitado.

Según los datos facilitados por el propio Seprona y la DGA, en lo que va de año en el embalse de Mequinenza se han tramitado unas 400 denuncias por infracciones de pesca o de otro tipo. Esa cifra se antoja insignificante en comparación con la de afluencia y con el elevado porcentaje de visitantes que comete infracciones.

Un 80%, o más, son extranjeros

Cada día el pantano recibe, de media, a unos 1.500 pescadores. El número oscila mucho según la época del año y si es sábado o domingo, pero incluso entre semana hay cientos de personas en las orillas. En cuanto a su procedencia, la Asociación de Agentes para la Protección de la Naturaleza de Aragón calcula que el 80%, o incluso más, son extranjeros -sobre todo de Europa del Este, pero también franceses, ingleses, holandeses...-.

"La gran mayoría vienen a disfrutar de un circuito de pesca de tres o cuatro días con capturas garantizadas -explican desde la asociación-. Muchos tienen todo organizado a través de agencias que les sacan la licencia y les preparan todo, pero cada vez son más los que conocen el embalse de Mequinenza por internet o por el boca a boca y vienen por libre".

Además del ya mítico siluro, el pantano ofrece otras muchas especies muy atractivas para los pescadores: la carpa, la lucioperca, la perca americana -más conocida como 'black bass'-... El problema para el embalse es que en la captura de estos animales el uso de técnicas prohibidas está generalizado. Además, la presencia de ese gran volumen de gente conlleva otros problemas ambientales como la acumulación de basura, las acampadas ilegales, el riesgo de incendios por las hogueras o el tránsito de especies invasoras.

También hay un riesgo para la seguridad de los propios pescadores, ya que en ocasiones utilizan embarcaciones neumáticas de pequeño tamaño que pueden zozobrar con facilidad. Además, muchos empresarios turísticos se quejan de que las agencias que organizan los viajes alojan ilegalmente a sus clientes en casas, masías, casetas, tiendas...

"Por supuesto que hay mucha gente que cumple la ley escrupulosamente, pero por desgracia son minoría -señalan desde la asociación que agrupa a los APN de la Comunidad-. Como la mayoría de los pescadores proceden del extranjero, no conocen la legislación y hacen lo que quieren".

También hay infracciones plenamente conscientes y comportamientos que directamente se deben a la falta de civismo. Solo así se explica que el año pasado el Ayuntamiento de Caspe invirtiera 40.000 euros en la limpieza de la basura acumulada en su término municipal -varias toneladas- y que dos meses después la situación volviera a ser la misma. "Las orillas del pantano dan auténtico asco... por no utilizar una expresión más dura", lamenta el presidente de la comarca Bajo Aragón-Caspe, Javier Sagarra.

Pescar para comer

Otro fenómeno que denuncian los APN es el de la extracción masiva de pescado. Ni a los funcionarios de la DGA ni al Seprona le consta que los peces capturados en el Mar de Aragón se vendan luego, pero aunque sean para consumo propio esa práctica conlleva un riesgo.

"Las aguas del embalse están contaminadas, y por tanto sus grandes peces también -indican desde la asociación de APN-. Con la crisis hemos notado que este comportamiento se ha acentuado, se ve que para mucha gente es una forma de obtener comida".

El presidente comarcal asegura que la situación es "insostenible" y hace un llamamiento a las distintas administraciones para que actúen en el pantano de forma conjunta. "El Mar de Aragón es nuestra mejor fuente de recursos, pero si seguimos tratándolo así mataremos la gallina de los huevos de oro", avisa Sagarra. El presidente de los empresarios de la zona, Jesús Aparicio, coincide en que la respuesta debe ser coordinada. "Hay que controlar a los pescadores, pero si no lo hacemos entre todos será imposible", opina.

----------


## REEGE

No sólo Mequinenza, todos, absolutamente todos nuestros embalses se convierten en vertederos de la mayoría de nosotros... Según afluencia, así está de basuras... Yo no entiendo el porqué, agentes medioambientales, guardas fluviales, Seprona, e incluso los verdaderos pescadores no son capaces de frenar ésto...
Vergonzoso y que toda ésta mafia se ría de la naturaleza!!!! Y hablando con propiedad, ya que a veces en mi trabajo me dedico a quitar lo que otros deberían haber dejado tirado en su casa, decir, con mayúsculas en el foro que desgraciadamente es un % muy elevado los pescadores que tiran sus basuras en los márgenes de las presas.... Mano dura para esta GENTUZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡no tienen educacion ninguna!!! luego son los mismos que se van quejando de que no se puede estar alli por la misma basura que ellos han arrojado

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tiene fácil solución...

Unas pocas de patrullas del Seprona y a todo el que deje cualquier cosa, le requisen todo el material y un buen puraco...

Verás como no vuelven, por la cuenta que les trae... :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

Gracias por ayudarme Sergi. Tengo ganas de pillar mi conexión de las buenas.

 Creo que el artículo ya lo había citado un compañero, al menos la foto la había visto. Y me vuelvo a indignar.

Ayer estuve comiendo a la orilla del Tajo en el puente de Valtablado del Río. Estaba todo impoluto. Sacamos la tortilla, nuestras bebidas, el pollo empanao, y allí no se quedó ni una miga. Incluso cogimos unos trozos de papel de plata pequeños que estaban en el suelo. Pero no estaba todo sucio.

 Desgraciadamente me he dado cuenta de que por aquí los oriundos del Este están dando problemas de basuras en las orillas. Aunque no son ellos solos, hace unos años tuve una fuerte discusíon con un señor autóctono en el embalse de Santillana, diplomático de profesión (le conocía personalmente), y que tras beberse un par de botellas de vino, las llenaba de agua y las lanzaba al agua para que se hundieran.

 En el Mar de aragón, las autoridades deben afrontar el problemón de una vez por todas. E igualmente todos aquellos que se benefician de una infraestructura creada con dinero público, y que al mismo tiempo han masacrado defendiendo la introducción de especies foráneas para forrarse con todo lo relacionado con la pesca sin importarle el medio ambiente.

La CHE cobra buenas cantidades por navegar por sus aguas a cualquier embarcación. Las licencias de pesca tienen un precio ridículo. Ayer renové la mía de CLM y me costó poco más de 6 euros. Si hay que cobrar 50 pero que haya dinero para personal que controle el río, no me importa en absoluto. Hoy mismo me he bajado un rato al amanecer a la playa de Bolarque a pescar, y me he tenido que subir una bolsa de basuras de rumanos que ayer estuvieron allí.

 La guardería no existe, y antes sí había agentes a pié de río, que no pasaban una. Recuerdo un guarda con cara de mala leche en el Lozoya que cuando ya te había estado observando con los prismáticos, bajaba a pedirte la licencia y te decía muy serio y mirándote a los ojos: _"No quiero que nadie pesque con cebo natural ni que se lleve una trucha más pequeña de la medida. Cuando alguno hace eso es como si me desvirgaran a una hija"_. Vamos, se respetaban las normas como dios.

 En fin, muchos ríos se han destrozado con la contaminación urbana e industrial. Pero otros, entre oriundos, autóctonos y aprovechados, se están perdiendo también.

 Pero hay que dar una solución definitiva de control porque si no ésto se va al garete. Hace falta más control de personal a pié de río, y sanciones tremendamente fuertes.

----------


## sergi1907

> Tiene fácil solución...
> 
> Unas pocas de patrullas del Seprona y a todo el que deje cualquier cosa, le requisen todo el material y un buen puraco...
> 
> Verás como no vuelven, por la cuenta que les trae...


Es así de sencillo.

Unas buenas multas que afecten al bolsillo, verás como la próxima vez se lo pìensan

----------


## FEDE

Totalmente de acuerdo Sergi y F. Lázaro, lo que da pena, es que a algunas personas les tengan que tocar el bolsillo para que aprendan, y aun así muchas no aprenden, lo vemos todos los dias ( por ejemplo en las carreteras hay cosas que estan prohibidas, penalizadas con grandes multas y mucha gente se sigue jugando su propia vida y la de los demás) :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Y pensar que sólo eran los embalses andaluces los que más castigados por el hombre estaban...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfYLD...feature=search

----------


## ben-amar

> Y pensar que sólo eran los embalses andaluces los que más castigados por el hombre estaban...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfYLD...feature=search


El incivismo está en todas partes, Reege, en todas partes, por desgracia.

----------

